# Chicken Dinner Tonight!



## Greg Rempe (Mar 19, 2005)

I finally moved the WSM out of the attic and back to her rightful place on the deck!  Also, since it was 60 today I went to the store and got chicken thighs to grill...along with grilled orange peppers and a tomato...also 2 sweet potatoes!  Everything turned out great and it was sooooooo nice to be outside using the grill again.  The following link has pictures of the event...make sure to choose "Chicken Cook" album!

CLICK HERE


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 19, 2005)

EVOO then some season salt and Morton's Nature's Seasoning...honestly, the skin is the best part...tater was good too!


----------



## Shawn White (Mar 20, 2005)

looks AWESOME fearless leader...must have been rough having the WSM in the attic over the winter ...she's back where she belongs now eh?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 20, 2005)

Looks great Chef Attic!  I love that crispy skin....gonna be 70 today with sunshine....planning on a victory steak after the Tar Heels win!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 20, 2005)

Jeff E said:
			
		

> That chicken looks really good. Is that a different cover on your WSM than the one that came with it? The cover for mine fits a lot tighter.



That's the cover that came with it...perhaps you could snap a photo of your so I can see the difference...it has 2 stertchy straps to go over the legs in the bottom...??? :?


----------



## Rob D. (Mar 21, 2005)

Mine fits pretty tightly, has the stretchy straps on the bottom, but has some red color on the logo...

Rob


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

Here's a link to a pic of mine..


----------



## Rob D. (Mar 21, 2005)

That's the one I have, but i thought it was tighter....Maybe because I have a garbage bag under it....my WSM doesn't get any indoor pampering...

Rob


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 21, 2005)

Mine looks almost the same as yours Bill...did you think mine looked loose? :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

Yeah, I did, around the middle.  I haven't had my cover on in a while since I usually use the Silver Jacket.  I thought mine use to be tighter...


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

Jeff E said:
			
		

> [quote="Rob D.":23xjgri1]That's the one I have, but i thought it was tighter....Maybe because I have a garbage bag under it....my WSM doesn't get any indoor pampering...
> 
> Rob



Those are my thoughts exactly. I also keep a gargbage bag under mine to keep the moisture out.[/quote:23xjgri1]
That's why I use the Silver Jacket ~ It's water proof.  Good idea with the garbage bag though.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 21, 2005)

Rob D. said:
			
		

> ...Maybe because I have a garbage bag under it....



And putting it in the attic is extreme??...you put diapers on yours!!   8)


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> You keep yer silver jacket on all the time?   I keep mine safely tucked away until needed.


Not during the summer ~ The weather is usually nice enough to leave it uncovered.  I have a high but wide overhang in that corner that keeps it dry unless the winds up to around 20 mph or more.


----------



## Rob D. (Mar 21, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="Rob D.":3fb1jtbe]...Maybe because I have a garbage bag under it....



And putting it in the attic is extreme??...you put diapers on yours!!   8)[/quote:3fb1jtbe]

Come on, Greg!  My WSM is less than a year old, it's still not trained yet!  

Seriously though, if you're lazy like I am and don't clean it til ya use it again, the garbage bag keeps ya from having ash sludge in the bottom after a heavy rain... 

Rob


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 21, 2005)

Not a bad idear Rob!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 21, 2005)

I hate ash sludge.


----------

